# #1 for 2015



## Allen Oliver (Nov 23, 2015)

Been slow this year for me. One of my GOOD friends invited me several times to come Hunt with him. Decided I would take him up on that offer Friday morning. I had not seen a Deer from the stand since Horse Creek Hunt this year. Climbed into the stand overlooking a small food plot about 6:00am. This was the coldest morning of any Hunt I have made this year. There is a small bushy tree to the left of the stand 12 yards away that has 3 scrapes under it. Around 8:30 I see the back of a deer in a patch of sun light about 150 yards out. I go ahead and stand up and prepare myself to shoot if the deer comes my way. Watched the deer walk straight to the scrapes. When he reached the first one he stuck his head up in the branches and started licking the branches. A small pine tree was blocking the vitals while he stood there. When he walked into the next scrape he was wide open. He turned his head and looked away from me. I proceeded to send a woodsman his way when he did that. Watched the arrow go over his back. The deer spun around and ran over my arrow and broke it. I reloaded while he was standing on the other side of a tree. Luck was with me as he turned and started walking back right in front of me. When he cleared some small pines I sent another woodsman his way. This one was not perfect but the outcome was good. He took about three steps after contact and was spraying large amounts of blood all the way across the food plot. watched him go about 50 yards stop and take 3 more steps and fall over. Once again Many Thanks ole Buddy for the invite and the great hunt. The blood trail was very good as you can see by the picture. It was like that all the way to the Deer.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 23, 2015)

congrats


----------



## Poynor (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds like a good hunt to me !!!!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 23, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 23, 2015)

Heck yeah buddy!


----------



## Pointpuller (Nov 23, 2015)

Outstanding story and pics.  Congrats.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 23, 2015)

This is the best news I've heard all day. Good stuff.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 23, 2015)

Way to go Allen!!!!!


----------



## JBranch (Nov 23, 2015)

Finally got that gorilla off of you. Congrats!!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 23, 2015)

Good job Brother. Woodsmans are fine broadheads! RC


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 24, 2015)

Excellent job Allen!  Cool story and great pics!  Well done!


----------



## Dennis (Nov 24, 2015)

Good job


----------



## beaulesye10 (Nov 24, 2015)

Congrats bud!


----------



## GrayG (Nov 24, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 24, 2015)

Sweet; you did good man!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 24, 2015)

Good shot. Glad that monkey is gone. Did y'all see any foxes?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 24, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> Good shot. Glad that monkey is gone. Did y'all see any foxes?



Funny you should say that I did have one I call Thumper Head come by and see me.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 24, 2015)

Good Allen. It ain't over yet so go get another one.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 24, 2015)

Good for you. Congratulations.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 24, 2015)

Sweet !  Congrats !


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 24, 2015)

Shot wasn't that bad Allen by the looks of that blood trail, good job.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 25, 2015)

WTG!!!!!


----------



## Stephen Dendy (Nov 25, 2015)

Good shooting!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 26, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> This is the best news I've heard all day. Good stuff.



That might be kinda like where you live.


----------



## BBowman (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats on a fine kill!


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 27, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 28, 2015)

Many Thanks everyone!


----------

